
South Australia without power as massive storm hits - jimmcslim
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-09-28/south-australia-without-power-as-storm-hits/7885930
======
jimmcslim
South Australia is the western-most state connected to the National
Electricity Market (NEM), an electricity grid that connects generators,
transmission networks, distribution networks and
residential/commercial/industrial loads on the Australian east coast. Due to a
massive storm the interconnector between SA and the rest of the network has
been taken offline and South Australia has gone 'black' as a consequence.
South Australia is also notable in that it has the highest reliance upon
renewable generation amongst all states in the NEM.

